# Bibi on Geneva: Iranians Got Everything, Paid Nothing



## Jroc (Nov 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TMN4bXFoMY]PM Netanyahu's Statement Prior to Meeting with US Sec of State John Kerry - 8/11/2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Nov 8, 2013)

> *Diplomats rush to Geneva amid hopes of Iran deal*
> 
> Geneva (AFP) - Top Western diplomats rushed to Geneva on Friday as the prospect emerged of a breakthrough deal on Iran's nuclear programme in international talks.
> 
> ...



Diplomats rush to Geneva amid hopes of Iran deal


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2013)

> Bibi on Geneva: Iranians &#8216;Got Everything, Paid Nothing&#8217;



Tissue?


----------



## Jroc (Nov 8, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> > Bibi on Geneva: Iranians Got Everything, Paid Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> Tissue?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FO725Hbzfls]Neville Chamberlain - Peace in our Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh, bitchey little Bibi, wa wa wa...


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2013)

Bibi talks a big deal, but keeps his mind in his pants when it comes to using his ego.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Jroc (Nov 8, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Bibi talks a big deal, but keeps his mind in his pants when it comes to using his ego.



"Ego" has nothing to do with it idiot. it's about keeping islamic nutjobs from having nukes


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Indofred (Nov 8, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bibi talks a big deal, but keeps his mind in his pants when it comes to using his ego.
> ...



Your theory tends to fall down a little when I ask you for evidence of Iran's nuclear weapons program.
You'll bluster, insult and try to offer evidence from Israeli agencies but you'll fail to produce any actual evidence because there is none.
There is none because Iran has none and isn't trying to make any.

unless you can link to evidence (from reliable sources) to say otherwise.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bibi talks a big deal, but keeps his mind in his pants when it comes to using his ego.
> ...



How many more decades before Iran gets the bomb?


----------



## Jroc (Nov 8, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Yeah ..ok then they'd have no problems with unlimited inspections then


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 8, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Yeah ..ok then they'd have no problems with unlimited inspections then


And so should the Israeli's?


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2013)

The Iranians are playing us like a violin.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 8, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Does not matter what Iran has or does not have-----the filth of Iran was  STATED 
by Iran in the UN      The islamic heroes    Adolf abu ali    and   Idi Amin   did not 
need nukes to murder millions       Anything the Iranians are cooking right now---
should be destroyed


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 8, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> The Iranians are playing us like a violin.



and bibi tries to play you like drums, or a football.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2013)

L.K.Eder said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The Iranians are playing us like a violin.
> ...



Bibi is not wrong, do you trust the Iranians? honestly?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 8, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



i don't trust the iranians, but that does not make bibi right.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 8, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bibi talks a big deal, but keeps his mind in his pants when it comes to using his ego.
> ...



Israel has no real say in this..

They haven't signed on to the treaty banning nukes..and are known to have a few.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 8, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> The Iranians are playing us like a violin.


Jon Luc Ponty or redneck fiddle?


----------



## Indofred (Nov 8, 2013)

Got everything; paid nothing.

Sounds like the IDF's free gifts from the American taxpayer.


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 8, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Your theory tends to fall down a little when I ask you for evidence of Iran's nuclear weapons program.You'll bluster, insult and try to offer evidence from Israeli agencies but you'll fail to produce any actual evidence because there is none.There is none because Iran has none and isn't trying to make any. unless you can link to evidence (from reliable sources) to say otherwise.



So ****, let us know when iran allows unfettered, unhindered inspections to ALL of the nuclear sites, and then we'll let the children and morons like yourself if they have a weapons program or not.


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 8, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> And so should the Israeli's?



Why is that, dogshit?  Did the israelis sign the NPT?  Since they didn't, why would they be bound to it?

They've had nukes for 50 years, and its never been an issue - oh but with ***** like you, that's right - jews are not allowed to defend themselves, right...


----------



## Jroc (Nov 8, 2013)

Obama's Iranian sympathizer


> *Valerie Jarrett&#8217;s Radical Roots*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Valerie Jarrett?s Radical Roots | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Jroc (Nov 8, 2013)

Obama Sucks up to Valarie Jarrett's Iran







> *Exclusive: Obama&#8217;s Secret Iran Détente*
> 
> *Long before a nuclear deal was in reach, the U.S. was quietly lifting some of the financial pressure on Iran, a Daily Beast investigation reveals. How the sanctions were softened.*
> 
> ...



Exclusive: Obama?s Secret Iran Détente - The Daily Beast


----------



## Jroc (Nov 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdCR63dJuCw]Netanyahu slams 'Deal of the Century' for Iran in nuclear talks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred (Nov 9, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Nice rant but no evidence.
Of course, the pro Israeli war machine has to attempt to defect from details as they can't back up their war lust with anything more than insults and propaganda.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 9, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Hard evidence for Irans nuclear weapons program is going to be impossible when the mullocrats refuse to cooperate with regulators and refuse to allow unfettered inspections. 

Whats not surprising is the pom pom flailing coming from those who dont see an Iranian nuclear weapons program as a negative for the planet. What we have is a third world nation ruled by religious zealots who have a need to enable the Endtimes.  Lets be honest and understand that Iran is a classic parasite. They have the benefit of oil and gas wealth and simply purchased the technology they could never develop on their own. They want western technology without the bothersome task of understanding that technology.

Emotionally disturbed children playing with matches is an appropriate analogy.

I think theres an acknowledgement that religious zealots whose direct beliefs embrace the endtimes, and whose actions may be to engage circumstances to accelerate the those irrational beliefs  these are people who should have a hand on the trigger?

When ones religious belief has squashed the fundamental survival instinct common to all living creatures, and, when that religious belief has engendered the concept that our mortal lives are of diminished value and our existence is paltry time wasted prior to the afterlife, well yeah, give these idiots nukes.

The above taken in context with a demonstrated propensity by the Iranian gray beards NOT to perform like critical thinkers.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 9, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Netanyahu slams 'Deal of the Century' for Iran in nuclear talks - YouTube



Fuck Netanyahu!

The ideal place for war criminal scum like him is a criminal war crimes  trial at The Hague.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Netanyahu slams 'Deal of the Century' for Iran in nuclear talks - YouTube
> ...



You're just angry that Israel has reclaimed it's ancestral lands from arab beggars and squatters.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMkYXuHEqTg]No Iran deal reached yet, says Kerry in Geneva - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred (Nov 9, 2013)

rhodescholar said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Your theory tends to fall down a little when I ask you for evidence of Iran's nuclear weapons program.You'll bluster, insult and try to offer evidence from Israeli agencies but you'll fail to produce any actual evidence because there is none.There is none because Iran has none and isn't trying to make any. unless you can link to evidence (from reliable sources) to say otherwise.
> ...



I believe that would is less than acceptable in this section of the forum.

However, childish insults aside, I believe they'll do so when Israel opens its sites for inspection.
Israel, as is usual for that rogue government, complains about others but does far worse itself.
I wonder, is the naughty word you used the best evidence you have for Iran's supposed nuclear weapons intentions?


----------



## Indofred (Nov 9, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



So, what you're saying is, you have no evidence except suspicions but Israel is willing to attack another country on what it THINKS may be happening.
Crazy at best and the reason Israel is commonly considered a bastard state.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 9, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



It seems that what you're saying is that you have no response as to why the mullocrats refuse to cooperate with international inspectors. 

Secondly, your insistence that Iran has no weapons intentions is based on what, your say so? 

I find that less than plausible.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 9, 2013)

Indofred said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHoVuFlrcjA]Iran wants "Death to America" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 9, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



Well, it certainly can't get any more plain that that.  Anyone who thinks Iran just wants to have nuclear energy ought to get their heads out of the sand.  Iran wants Islamic domination.


----------



## Indofred (Nov 9, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



I do have an answer.
America, Israel's bitch, surrounded Iran with extreme military force and, without any evidence it has ever published, declared Iran was building nukes and imposed sanctions.
Can anyone blame Iran for not trusting the international community?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 9, 2013)

Jroc said:


> PM Netanyahu's Statement Prior to Meeting with US Sec of State John Kerry - 8/11/2013 - YouTube



On that issue he is 100% correct, and our people stand behind him when it concerns the Iranian threat.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 9, 2013)

Jroc said:


> No Iran deal reached yet, says Kerry in Geneva - YouTube



Mishtar Parsi Nachash Arsi


----------



## Lipush (Nov 9, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Bibi talks a big deal, but keeps his mind in his pants when it comes to using his ego.



His ego is in the atmosphere; Which doesn't change that fact that his concern is rightfully put. Other countries are also concerned about the Iranian nuclear. You cannot wave the 'ego' brush-off with them, too.

Mhhm


----------



## Lipush (Nov 9, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> The Iranians are playing us like a violin.



The west is the snake. Iran is the piper.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2013)

Lipush said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The Iranians are playing us like a violin.
> ...




Lipush     "DON'T TREAD ON ME........"      -----uhm-----sorry sweetie---
                  poetic stuff-------but not the right imagery ----a bit off---
                  BUT ALMOST GOOD!!!!!!        Your allusion has a fascinating 
                  history in the USA.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 9, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



How predictable, Indofred. Your comments devolve into little more than excuses to promote Joooooo hatreds.

I wasnt surprised you ignored my earlier comments about the dangers of Iranian Death Cultists acquiring nukes because that might actually cause you to face some real dangers presented to the Middle East.

I actually find the notion of a personality cult nation, (North Korea), to be just as dangerous as the islamist nation of Iran acquiring nukes. My unease in connection with Iran is derived from religious fanatics who embrace a Death Cult mentality.   

Anyway, the revelations that came out of the Wikileaks data some time ago got me thinking about the Islamic eschatology mythos. I knew that I'd read something in the sunnah about someone destroying the kaaba/black God-rock right around the same time as the Allahpocalypse, but I couldn't remember where. Well, I finally found it in the hadith of Sahih MuslimBook 41: The Book Pertaining to the Turmoil and Portents of the Last Hour (Kitab Al-Fitan wa Ashrat As-Sa`ah):


_Number 6951_

Abu Huraira reported Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: The Ka'ba would be destroyed by an Abyssinian having two small shanks. 


[_Abyssinia is Ethiopia's former name. ed._]

Moving on to those 7th century vistas such as Iran: in the Shiite Islamic eschatology mythos, the messiah who will come to herald in the endtimes, after restoring peace and justice (Islamist peace and justice!), is referred to as the _mahdi_. The raving Islamoloon who was the former prefab president of Iran talked about the mahdi a lot. The new prefab president of Iran seems to have learned to keep his Islamo-loonery in check.. so far. 

Maybe its just me but Id prefer that people with a finger of the trigger of nukes are operating under the precepts of reason and rationality as opposed to religious fanatics who have a death wish geared toward heralding in the Endtimes.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...


----------



## Jos (Nov 9, 2013)

Meharher Milhama


----------



## Lipush (Nov 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> Meharher Milhama



Why, because he doesn't buy into the Iranian delusions?


----------



## Jos (Nov 9, 2013)

> Why is the Israeli Right really apoplectic about such a deal? Here is my analysis of the faux and hypocritical outrage (Iran has no nuclear weapons program, but Israel has hundreds of nuclear warheads).
> 
> 1. Since they broke their word to President John F. Kennedy and went for broke to produce their own bomb, the Israeli leadership can&#8217;t imagine that Iran won&#8217;t cheat on any deal. This is an example of mirror thinking. But Iran is being inspected, unlike Israel, and no country under active UN inspection has ever developed a bomb.
> 
> ...


Top Ten Reasons Israel's Likud Really Opposes an Iran Nuclear Deal | Informed Comment


----------



## Jroc (Nov 10, 2013)

France? We now haft to rely on France to be tough on Iran not the U.S.?



> Iran and the Six Powers reconvene on Nov. 20 for another attempt to push through a joint draft of their first interim nuclear accord. It was French Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius who broke the news that after three tense days, the Iran nuclear talks in Geneva had finished without a deal, although intense bargaining past midnight Saturday, Nov. 9 brought an accord closer than ever before.
> Fabius amazed his American and European colleagues and Iran when he stuck to its guns to the last, insisting that Irans Arak heavy water plant must not come online and that Tehran dispose of its 20-percent enriched uranium stock. Foreign Minister Javad Zarif refused to accept this. No one believed Fabius would go so far as to scupper the conference.
> Irans Foreign Minister Javad Zarif said: It is natural. They are six countries with different perspectives, and probably different interests, and they need to reach a conclusion. If the other side is ready to reach a solution, we are also ready, and we have made good progress on this path.
> 
> ...


.


France?s last-minute hold-out aborts Iran nuclear deal in Geneva |


----------



## Jos (Nov 10, 2013)

Laurent Fabius is a Jew


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 10, 2013)

Jos said:


> Laurent Fabius is a Jew




That explains everything.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2013)

Jos said:


> Laurent Fabius is a Jew




So was Jesus of Nazareth,   Jonas Salk,   and  the pig of mecca 
TRIED  hard to claim to be a jew by inventing a lineage to Abraham.  
 ---------poor guy----he was desperate


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry, but I see nothing that special in being a Jew.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Laurent Fabius is a Jew
> ...



That post explains everything.

You cannot complain about anyone being a Muslim-hater if you sign any post with "he's a Jew, that says everything".

Both you and Josi are f***ing racists


----------



## Lipush (Nov 10, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Sorry, but I see nothing that special in being a Jew.



Nothing wrong with it, either.


----------



## Jos (Nov 10, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Both you and Josi are f***ing racists



Should fit right in then, in israel


----------



## Sally (Nov 10, 2013)

Jos said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Both you and Josi are f***ing racists
> ...




It appears that Joe wants to keep it under the covers about how the Muslims treat minorities in many, many countries.   Perhaps Joe would like to tell us how kind and humane the Muslims are to others.  He can first tell us what is happening to minorities in Iran and other Shia areas.  Then he can segue to the Sunni world and tell us what is happening there.  I would think that such a smart guy like Joe looks at the big picture and doesn't squeeze himself into one small box when it comes to just one area of the world.
Since this happens to be a Middle East forum, Joe can start with the Middle East and then if he is up to it, can continue on with Africa and then jump to another area like Pakistan.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 10, 2013)

Jos said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Both you and Josi are f***ing racists
> ...



Wherever you are, Josi- *Stay there.*


----------



## Hollie (Nov 10, 2013)

Sally said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



I'm betting that Jos is just another pedestrian whiner/hater who lives in the West, is safely ensconced in his Western lifestyle and has never been subjected to the horrors of actually spending time in some islamist third world backwater.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 10, 2013)

Iran having a nuclear weapon is not only bad for Israel, it's bad for the world, but the Jew haters only want to see what's good and bad for the Jews, they're obsessed with it


----------



## Indofred (Nov 10, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Iran having a nuclear weapon is not only bad for Israel, it's bad for the world, but the Jew haters only want to see what's good and bad for the Jews, they're obsessed with it



Iran has no nuke and there is no evidence, beyond what Israel claims, to say they have.

In any court, Israel's claims would be tossed out but Israel says it's enough to commit murder by bombing Iran.
Given any nuclear facilities would be manned by civilians and be a civilian target, Israel would be committing yet another massive crime, one that could contaminate a massive area with nuclear fallout.

I say, put up the evidence or stop trying to start a war.
Should the attack take place, surgical attacks to kidnap Israeli leaders must take place so they can be tried for their crimes in the international criminal court.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Iran having a nuclear weapon is not only bad for Israel, it's bad for the world, but the Jew haters only want to see what's good and bad for the Jews, they're obsessed with it
> ...





Whether Iran has a nuke or not is not really the  ISSUE----Iran has already 
ACTED in the name of the filth and depravity of   isa/allah via  Hezbollah . 

I do agree that ALL   persons associated with the FILTH of hezbollah "surgically"  
removed and executed-----but such a program would include the entire leadership of 
Iran 

the rapist pig of arabia did not have "nukes"     yet that dog did galvanized the COMPLETE 
destruction of all decent peoples in arabia  

Genghis Khan did not have "nukes"       The Mughal pigs did not have nukes but 
managed to murder more than 100 million  Indians in the name of their filth----
isa/allah.      The issue is not nuclear energy-----the issue is what person who murdered 
two million armenians with just clubs and knives-------CAN DO with nuclear energy----
and  ----ABSOLUTELY WILL


----------



## Jroc (Nov 10, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Iran having a nuclear weapon is not only bad for Israel, it's bad for the world, but the Jew haters only want to see what's good and bad for the Jews, they're obsessed with it
> ...



Not yet ..Lets keep it that way. Your post is the post of a lunatic


----------



## Jroc (Nov 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpNu6z6Nk4o]yaalon english - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Iran having a nuclear weapon is not only bad for Israel, it's bad for the world, but the Jew haters only want to see what's good and bad for the Jews, they're obsessed with it
> ...




what you say is  BS----IRAN---the republic of filth-----attacked Israel via its 
auxilliary  militia of stench and filth in the name of the rapist pig  -----2006---
Israel is completely within its rights to attack the republic of filth----in return. 

Israel should use nuclear subs to launch missiles upon coastal cities of Iran 
in return for the actions of the  follower of the rapist pig   NUS-KHARAH-ALLAH--
who acted in 2006 under the orders of the filth of iran.    I am not at all surprised that 
you endorse the  actions of the filth of iran ---in their attempt to blow the brains 
out of Israeli children for the entertainment of the sluts of Iran and the rest of 
the depraved ummah.     Murder of children  in the name of the depravity of 
isa/allah worship is not only legal but the essence of your creed----HOWEVER---the 
victims of that filth have a  HOLY RIGHT to overcome the depravity that has 
been ongoing for  1400 years -----and the DANCE of the depraved ummah on the 
bodies of hundreds of millions will be ended


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 11, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Obama's Iranian sympathizer
> 
> 
> > *Valerie Jarretts Radical Roots*
> ...



Great idea. The more the Iranians see of us, the more they would like to improve their country.


----------



## Indofred (Nov 11, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



Nice, if old, video.
So, let me get this right, you're saying Iran has nuclear weapons because a really old video shows a guided rally wanting death to a country that surrounds it with massive military forces and keeps threatening to invade.
Frankly, I can see their point, at at least their point so many years ago.

Now, about that evidence of nuclear weapons production?


----------



## Indofred (Nov 11, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



You just called for a war.
You, in doing so, have just called for the murder of thousands, maybe millions of innocent people.
You are clearly sick.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 11, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...




it's another Jewish conspiracy they fooled the world


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 11, 2013)

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



wrong again-----I have called for RETURN FIRE----whereas you have endorsed  
saturation bombing using baby brain smashing nail bombs  of all of Israel.  
Are you calling    NUS-KHARAH-ALLAH --a liar and Iran  the "LYINGREPUBLIC-OF-ISLAM"

People not only have a right but also  an obligation to fight ---back. 

When Iran  created Hezbollah ----and planted them on the northern border of 
Israel----and supplied them the TENS OF THOUSANDS OF BABY BRAIN SMASHING 
NAIL BOMBS  ----and   LONG RANGE MISSILE LAUNCHERS-------they justified and 
virtually mandated a RESPONSE TO THAT   FILTH IN THE NAME OF ISA/ALLAH----
when pig   Achmadinejad  ANNONCED in the UN     that    ISLAM  (the filth of )  is 
the religion for the whole world--------he justfied such a response, too. 
     You have already demonstrated that you are sick

The leaders of Iran should have thought of their own children whilst they 
were soaking nails in coumadin for the glory of the rapist pig

    there is a custom amongst jews to completely avoid publishing 
    pictures of the dead ----it is done sometimes --rarely--and always 
    excites controversy.      I would be glad to describe what a child 
    struck by a nail from a islamic  nail bomb looks like-----what his brain 
    looks like.      I support the same for all those who support the filth of 
    HEZBOLLAH  and the Iranian pigs who created and trained and fund them. 
    ALL such people are no different from your beloved   BOMBERS-BOSTONI
    <<<<< the current heroes of the mosques


----------



## Jroc (Nov 11, 2013)

> *Netanyahu Asks U.S. Supporters to Oppose Iran Deal*
> 
> JERUSALEM (Reuters) &#8211; Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu took his case against a nuclear accord with Iran directly to the U.S. public on Sunday, denouncing &#8220;a very bad deal&#8221; that he feared the Obama administration was pursuing.
> 
> ...


.


Netanyahu Asks U.S. Supporters to Oppose Iran Deal | Washington Free Beacon


----------



## Jroc (Nov 12, 2013)

Brits following Obama's lead?



> *Great Britain and Iran renew diplomatic relations*
> 
> *Great Britain has announced that they are renewing diplomatic relations with Iran at the lower level, two years after shutting their embassy down after an angry mob attack. Iran made the announcement minutes after London did.*
> 
> ...



Israel News - Great Britain and Iran renew diplomatic relations - JerusalemOnline


----------



## Hollie (Nov 12, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Now, about that refusal of Iran to allow inspections.

It's convenient to hide behind the "you have no evidence", weasel, when Iran has refused to cooperate with inspectors.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Netanyahu slams 'Deal of the Century' for Iran in nuclear talks - YouTube
> ...



Than why don't you sack up and go put him on trial you big pussy?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Gravity!!!!     stop playing with sherri------she is a bad influence on you-----
      before you started playing with her------you never used bad words.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 12, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



he meant kitty


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 12, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



yeah????     keep your pants on------or stay away from gravity and go play with 
          sherri


----------



## Jroc (Nov 13, 2013)

> *No Radical Change in Iran&#8217;s Nuclear Program: IAEA*
> 
> VIENNA (Reuters) &#8211; The head of the U.N. nuclear agency said on Wednesday he saw &#8220;no radical change&#8221; in Iran&#8217;s nuclear program in the past three months, broadly covering the period since relative moderate Hassan Rouhani became president.
> 
> ...



No Radical Change in Iran's Nuclear Program: IAEA | Washington Free Beacon


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 13, 2013)

Jroc said:


> > *No Radical Change in Irans Nuclear Program: IAEA*
> >
> > VIENNA (Reuters)  The head of the U.N. nuclear agency said on Wednesday he saw no radical change in Irans nuclear program in the past three months, broadly covering the period since relative moderate Hassan Rouhani became president.
> >
> ...



The Iranians are just telling us what we want to hear, their actions speak louder than words. If their serious about making amends how about stopping the annual American hate parade they have and apologizing for the embassy take over in 1979?


----------



## Jroc (Nov 17, 2013)

Suddenly I like France a whole lot more..




> *French president vows tough Iran stance in Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



French president vows tough Iran stance in Israel | CNS News


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 18, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Suddenly I like France a whole lot more..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its funny how much the balances have shifted.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 18, 2013)

sheeesh     MUST THEY KISS   so much?


----------



## Jroc (Nov 18, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> sheeesh     MUST THEY KISS   so much?



Must be a bit of a lonely feeling when the rest of the world is attempting to suck up to Iran and increase their chance of getting the bomb, or war, or both


----------



## Jroc (Nov 19, 2013)

> *Obama's Soft Stance on Iran Might Force Israel to Strike*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obama's Soft Stance on Iran Might Force Israel to Strike :: The Investigative Project on Terrorism


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 20, 2013)

for now----wait and watch seems the best alternative------my sense is that 
SOMETHING will happen------something definitive-----not just vague stuff 
like   "maybe they are doing a bomb"         Definitive stuff need not be a 
"bomb"      A  HEZBOLLAH aggression should be enough to justify 
    an attack on Iran


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 20, 2013)

Jroc said:


> > *Obama's Soft Stance on Iran Might Force Israel to Strike*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


That's horrifying to anyone who failed to notice Obama's voting record both in Illinois and the US Senate. 

To me, it's just another dull horror of the manipulation tactics foisted against world stability by those who are currently in power in the USA. 

Sometimes it seems like a miracle of God would be to bring peace to the Middle East.

Weakness is not going to get peace.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 20, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > > *Obama's Soft Stance on Iran Might Force Israel to Strike*
> ...



Obama and his people are useful idiots...Sad this is what we have running our country


----------



## Jroc (Nov 20, 2013)

> *A senior U.S. official said on Wednesday that sanctions on Iran will be alleviated in return for an interim agreement*, as the third round of talks over the Islamic Republic's nuclear program began in Geneva. .
> Iranian Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei said his country would not step back from its nuclear rights. In a special speech the leader attacked Israel saying "Zionist officials cannot be called humans, they are like animals, some of them," said Khamenei. "The Israeli regime is doomed to failure and annihilation," he said. The "Zionist regime" says things that "only bring humiliation on themselves,



Israel TV News - Iran?s supreme leader :'Israeli regime is doomed to failure, annihilation' - JerusalemOnline


----------



## Jroc (Nov 24, 2013)

> *Israeli Ministers Line Up to Lambast Iran Nuclear Deal; Choice Was Between &#8216;Plague and Cholera&#8217; Says Lapid*
> 
> 
> As news broke in the wee hours of the morning of an interim deal reached between Iran and world powers over the Islamic Republic&#8217;s nuclear program, Israeli ministers and political figures from across the political spectrum took to the airwaves with sharp critique.
> ...



Israeli Ministers Line Up to Lambast Iran Nuclear Deal Choice Was Between 'Plague and Cholera' Says Lapid | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com


----------



## Jroc (Nov 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xk2BEpHL70]Netanyahu: Iran Nuclear Deal Is A Historic Mistake - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ekrem (Nov 24, 2013)

The "usmb Iran deal wailing-wall"-thread.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 24, 2013)

True.   This is going to have the same effect as the Munich Agreement of 1938.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 24, 2013)

WASHINGTON (AP) &#8212; The United States and Iran secretly engaged in a series of high-level, face-to-face talks over the past year, in a high-stakes diplomatic gamble by the Obama administration that paved the way for the historic deal sealed early Sunday in Geneva aimed at slowing Tehran's nuclear program, The Associated Press has learned.

The discussions were kept hidden even from America's closest friends, including its negotiating partners and Israel, until two months ago, and that may explain how the nuclear accord appeared to come together so quickly after years of stalemate and fierce hostility between Iran and the West.

But the secrecy of the talks may also explain some of the tensions between the U.S. and France, which earlier this month balked at a proposed deal, and with Israel, which is furious about the agreement and has angrily denounced the diplomatic outreach to Tehran.

President Barack Obama personally authorized the talks as part of his effort &#8212; promised in his first inaugural address &#8212; to reach out to a country the State Department designates as the world's most active state sponsor of terrorism.

The talks were held in the Middle Eastern nation of Oman and elsewhere with only a tight circle of people in the know, the AP learned. Since March, Deputy Secretary of State William Burns and Jake Sullivan, Vice President Joe Biden's top foreign policy adviser, have met at least five times with Iranian officials.

The last four clandestine meetings, held since Iran's reform-minded President Hassan Rouhani was inaugurated in August, produced much of the agreement later formally hammered out in negotiations in Geneva among the United States, Britain, France, Russia, China, Germany and Iran, said three senior administration officials. All spoke only on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to discuss by name the highly sensitive diplomatic effort.

The AP was tipped to the first U.S.-Iranian meeting in March shortly after it occurred, but the White House and State Department disputed elements of the account and the AP could not confirm the meeting. The AP learned of further indications of secret diplomacy in the fall and pressed the White House and other officials further. As the Geneva talks appeared to be reaching their conclusion, senior administration officials confirmed to the AP the details of the extensive outreach.

The Geneva deal provides Iran with about $7 billion in relief from international sanctions in exchange for Iranian curbs on uranium enrichment and other nuclear activity. All parties pledged to work toward a final accord next year that would remove remaining suspicions in the West that Tehran is trying to assemble an atomic weapons arsenal.

Iran insists its nuclear interest is only in peaceful energy production and medical research.

The diplomatic gamble with Iran, if the interim agreement holds up and leads to a final pact preventing Iran from acquiring nuclear weapons, could avert years of threats of U.S. or Israeli military intervention. It could also prove a turning point in decades of hostility between Washington and Tehran &#8212; and become a crowning foreign policy achievement of Obama's presidency.

But if the deal collapses, or if Iran covertly races ahead with development of a nuclear weapon, Obama will face the consequences of failure, both at home and abroad. His gamble opens him to criticism that he has left Israel vulnerable to a country bent on its destruction and that he has made a deal with a state sponsor of terrorism.

The U.S. and Iran cut off diplomatic ties in 1979 after the Islamic Revolution and the storming of the U.S. Embassy in Tehran, where 52 Americans were held hostage for more than a year. But Obama has expressed a willingness since becoming president to meet with the Iranians without conditions.

At the president's direction, the United States began a tentative outreach shortly after his inauguration in January 2009. Obama and Iran's supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, exchanged letters, but the engagement yielded no results.

That outreach was hampered by Iran's hardline former president, Mahmoud Ahmedinejad, whose re-election in a disputed vote in June of that year led to a violent crackdown on opposition protesters. The next month, relations seemed at another low when Iran detained three American hikers who had strayed across the Iranian border from Iraq.

Ironically, efforts to win the release of the hikers turned out to be instrumental in making the clandestine diplomacy possible.

Oman's Sultan Qaboos was a key player, facilitating the eventual release of the hikers &#8212; the last two of whom returned to the United States in 2011 &#8212; and then offering himself as a mediator for a U.S.-Iran rapprochement. The secret informal discussions between mid-level officials in Washington and Tehran began.

Officials described those early contacts as exploratory discussions focused on the logistics of setting up higher-level talks. The discussions happened through numerous channels, officials said, including face-to-face talks at undisclosed locations. They included exchanges between then U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Susan Rice, now Obama's national security adviser, and Iran's envoy to the world body, the officials said. National Security Council aide Puneet Talwar was also involved, the officials said.

The talks took on added weight eight months ago, when Obama dispatched the deputy secretary of state Burns, the top aide Sullivan and five other officials to meet with their Iranian counterparts in the Omani capital of Muscat. Obama dispatched the group shortly after the six powers opened a new round of nuclear talks with Iran in Almaty, Kazakhstan, in late February.

At the time, those main nuclear negotiations were making little progress, and the Iranians had little interest in holding bilateral talks with the United States on the sidelines of the meeting out of fear that the discussions would become public, the U.S. officials said.

So, with the assistance of Sultan Qaboos, officials in both countries began quietly making plans to meet in Oman. Burns, Sullivan and a small team of U.S. technical experts arrived on a military plane in mid-March for the meeting with the Iranians.

The senior administration officials who spoke to the AP would not say who Burns and Sullivan met with but characterized the Iranian attendees as career diplomats, national security aides and experts on the nuclear issue who were likely to remain key players even after the country's elections this summer.

The goal on the American side, the U.S. officials said, was simply at that point to see if the U.S. and Iran could successfully arrange bilateral talks &#8212; a low bar that underscored the sour state of relations between the two nations.

Beyond nuclear issues, the officials said the U.S. team at the March Oman meeting also raised concerns about Iranian involvement in Syria, Tehran's threats to close the strategically important Strait of Hormuz and the status of Robert Levinson, a missing former FBI agent who the U.S. believes was abducted in Iran, as well as two other Americans detained in the country.

Hoping to keep the channel open, Secretary of State John Kerry then visited Oman in May on a trip ostensibly to push a military deal with the sultanate but secretly focused on maintaining that country's key mediation role, particularly after the Iranian election scheduled for the next month, the officials said.

Rouhani's election in June on a platform of easing sanctions crippling Iran's economy and stated willingness to engage with the West gave a new spark to the U.S. effort, the officials said.

Two secret meetings were organized immediately after Rouhani took office in August, with the specific goal of advancing the stalled nuclear talks with world powers. Another pair of meetings took place in October.

Burns and Sullivan led the U.S. delegation at each of those sessions, and were joined at the final secret meeting by chief U.S. nuclear negotiator Wendy Sherman.

The Iranian delegation was a mix of officials the Americans had met in March in Oman and others who were new to the talks, administration officials said. All of the Iranians were fluent English speakers.

U.S. officials said the meetings happened in multiple locations, but would not confirm the exact spots, saying they did not want to jeopardize their ability to use the same locations in the future. But at least some of the talks are believed to have taken place in Oman.

The private meetings coincided with a public easing of U.S.-Iranian discord. In early August, Obama sent Rouhani a letter congratulating him on his election. The Iranian leader's response was viewed positively by the White House, which quickly laid the groundwork for the additional secret talks. The U.S. officials said they were convinced that the outreach had the blessing of Ayatollah Khameni, but would not elaborate.

As negotiators continued to talk behind the scenes, public speculation swirled over a possible meeting between Obama and Rouhani on the sidelines of the U.N. General Assembly, which both attended in September in New York. Burns and Sullivan sought to arrange face-to-face talks, but the meeting never happened largely due to Iranian concerns, the officials said. Two days later, though, Obama and Rouhani spoke by phone &#8212; the first direct contact between a U.S. and Iranian leader in more than 30 years.

It was only after that Obama-Rouhani phone call that the U.S. began informing allies of the secret talks with Iran, the U.S. officials said.

Obama handled the most sensitive conversation himself, briefing Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu during a Sept. 30 meeting at the White House. He informed Netanyahu only about the two summer meetings, not the March talks, in keeping with the White House's promise only to tell allies about any discussions with Iran that were substantive.

The U.S. officials would not describe Netanyahu's reaction. But the next day, he delivered his General Assembly speech, blasting Rouhani as a "wolf in sheep's clothing" and warning the U.S. against mistaking a change in Iran's tone with an actual change in nuclear ambitions. The Israeli leader has subsequently denounced the potential nuclear agreement as the "deal of the century" for Iran.

After telling Netanyahu about the secret talks, the United States then briefed the other members of the six-nation negotiating team, the U.S. officials said.

The last secret gatherings between the U.S. and Iran took place shortly after the General Assembly, according to the officials.

There, the deal finally reached by the parties on Sunday began to take its final shape.

At this month's larger formal nuclear negotiations between world powers and Iran in Geneva, Burns and Sullivan showed up as well, but the State Department went to great lengths to conceal their involvement, leaving their names off of the official delegation list.

They were housed at a different hotel than the rest of the team, used back entrances to come and go from meeting venues and were whisked into negotiating sessions from service elevators or unused corridors only after photographers left.

How the Iran deal was done


----------

